

A great way to divide startup equity - plumtucker
http://startupplays.com/blog/how-ill-fund-my-next-startup-a-fair-equity-split-for-founders/

======
lnanek2
Kind of annoying ad that doesn't really tell you anything. I think they'd be
better off writing out the basics, then saying buy the video for
more/examples/explanations/etc.. Not tell you nothing up front, but waste your
time, like the current page.

